# 2014 Quit Smoking Thread



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Just hope to encourage my friends at Countryside to kick the habit this year. You have to be ready to do it, that's for sure. But doing it with your friends here will keep you accountable. Having lost a family member from Esophageal cancer probably related to smoking, I encourage anyone not to give up GIVING UP SMOKING! Can those who have successfully quit offer support?

To get you started, here are some tips:
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/7-tips-help-you-quit-smoking.html


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

I quit 7 yrs ago, best thing I ever did for my health.

Good luck to those who make the decision. You will not only be saving lots of money but you will be giving your family a gift of more years with a healthier you!! :dance:


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm on day 2 here...not even a craving per se, just when it gets quiet I want one just for something to keep my hands busy.
Granted, I roll my own, so to limit temptation, I only roll one if I want it...I used to roll a carton at a time and store it in Tupperware (labeled "NOT FOR FOOD USE").
Good luck to all!

Matt


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Started on my journey on Dec 19th..am still smoking real tobacco but went from over 40 hand rolled a day to 8 on some days and as low as 3 on others ..

I took all smoking stuff out of all rooms but daughters. 

I have made many conditions on myself IF I give in to the need to smoke and will only allow myself the area on my tiny front porch .

I am using an Etron vapor cigg and without it I doubt I would be as far along as I am now ..

Right now I have 2 e ciggs with different mg of nictione in each ...

After discussion with my Dr he told me that once I was off real tobacco he didn't care how long it took for me to be free of the vap e cigg but that he knew I would be able to accomplish that in a shorter time frame than the real tobacco ...

I intend on going lower and lower with the mg in the Vap E cigg until I am at just vapor ...


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I stopped for good in 1971, but it wasn't easy. I had to, I was not about to give up food to be able to purchase cigarettes, my finances were that bad. Also, I hated the feeling of being enslaved.
I had to analyze WHEN I wanted to smoke, and discovered I craved one at 10:30 with my coffee, between my 1:00 and 3:00 classes, and when I had my after dinner beer with my ex.
I switched what I was doing. Started drinking tea at 10:30. Instead of standing around with my buddies between classes I took a brisk walk about campus, and I stopped having an afterdinner beer and watching the commune-mates TV. Instead I would pick up a book and read.
I also did not say "I'll quit when I finish this pack." When I decided to quit the half smoked pack and the ashtrays went into the trash.
Without those behaviors triggering a desire for a cigarette I was able to quite.
A friend quit by eating an apple or a large celery stick whenever she wanted a smoke.
Good luck to all you exsmokers!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Best wishes for all of you kicking butt!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have given up quite a few bad habits in my life....and stayed stopped, except cigarettes.

The longest I have stopped was a couple of years.

They have a powerful hold on me.
I will be following this thread.

I wish you all well!


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Y'all, I have known several hard-core smokers who in my wildest dreams I NEVER would have thought would be able to quit, successfully stopped and never looked back by using Chantix.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I smoked for 16 years. I tried the patch, the gum, the lozenges, Wellbutrin, and chantix. Nicotine replacement didn't work, and the meds made me feel funny. I went cold turkey...for mere hours.

My e cig did it for me. I quit 6 weeks ago, and have not had any tobacco at all!

Dh got one, and hasn't dipped for over a week. He also uses a stress ball


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I quit September 3!2002. It was my dh birthday present. I desperately wanted to quit. I hate the hold it had on me. How I planned my life around smoking. I was addicted. I gave up many addictions but smoking was the hardest. I still have nightmares I still smoke. I used zyban. I took less then half of what was needed to quit. I had so much fun destroying every last smoke. My dh was in a panic when he came in seeing me tear apart my packs of cigarettes. 
Honestly best thing I have ever done for my sex life too. I no longer smell like an old stale cigarette. Dh loves to be close to me and kiss me all the time.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

My Smoking Habit started in 1957, when I was 17 years old. Over the years I smoked cigarettes of various brands, some with filters and some like Camels, Pall-malls or Lucky Strikes without a filter/. And I smoked all kinds of Cigars, including the little hard black strong Cheroots.
About half the time I smoked a pipe instead of cigarettes or cigars.. But I frequently inhaled on the pipe smoke too. And, it's stronger.

I quit several times. Sometimes for a year or two. I could always smoke or not, And I could quit whenever I wanted to.
Finally about 22 years ago, I quit smoking altogether.

I still have my pipe collection in a big double plastic bag, out in the storage barn, along with 2 sealed one pound cans of good aromatic tobacco. They have been out there for 21 years. And there they will stay. I don't think I'll ever need them.......
But You just never Know......... Do you??
But... It has been 22 years, hasn't it?? Yeah! I Know!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

DH and I both quit 8 years ago on my birthday. He went cold turkey and I used nicorette. DH has had 1 cigg since then. He thought he was about to be fired at work and freaked and had a smoke. Turned out he wasn't fired, but really what did having that smoke do to change anything?? He uses the little packets of skoal or whatever brand now and then.
I know my demon and it was pure HELL the first week i quit. I never in my life want to experience that again. I will never-EVER invite tobacco back in my life again!!

This website helped me a lot!

http://www.quitnet.com/

My Stats: 
Your Quit Date is: 11/25/2005 

Time Smoke-Free: 2961 days, 8 hours, 54 minutes and 57 seconds 


Cigarettes NOT smoked: 74034

Lifetime Saved: 18 months, 25 days, 12 hours

Money Saved: $8,883.00 


My Med Plan:
Nicotine Gum


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I quit about 12 years ago, can't remember now! You can do it!

One thing that helped me a LOT was tootsie pops and a promise. My promise was, if I wanted a cig, I first had to do the tootsie pop, and no chewing. Most cravings only last a short time. By the time the tootsie pop was gone, I was ok.

The other thing was mental - I stopped thinking or saying "quit" "give up cigarettes", "quit smoking" because that made me feel I was losing something.

Instead, I started to say things (or think) like "I am a non smoker". "I am healthier every minute". Positive things.

And the really big one: Every time you put out a cigarette, you are, right then, a non smoker. The time between two cigarettes, you are not smoking right? Then, when you light one up, you are a smoker.

So, when I would want one really badly, I would say, look, you are a non smoker and will continue to be until you light one up. So, do you want to continue to be a non smoker, or not? This way of thinking really made a difference. I could literally feel the empowerment that realizing I WAS a non smoker right then and there brought.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Best wishes for all of you trying to become a non-smoker. 

It is extremely hard. Remember this is a lifelong addiction. While a few can put them down and never pick them up again most people stop for a while. could be days, weeks , months but do not get down on yourself if you pick it back up. Just stop again and do not beat yourself up about it. That is why they all it an addiction. 

Ask everyone you know to help you. Those that care about you will not smoke around you for at least 8 weeks. 

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

And if any of y'all have questions about e-Cigs, feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Trust me, if I can do it, anyone can. I loved smoking. And I smoked for 35 years, sometimes up to a pack a day. I knew it was bad for me. I knew I smelled. But, I was just hurting myself, right?

Well, I had a eureka moment when I went to a retirement planning seminar. As the only earner, as the family organizer, as the planner, as the "healthy" one, I was slowly killing myself. And my family would not do well without me. So, I knew I had to quit.

I planned my quit date and didn't tell anyone. I woke up that day in the second week of September, and haven't smoked since. Trust me, I've wanted to. But, I made it through my birthday, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New years. I talked frankly to my family about how much I missed smoking. I haven't always been nice, and what they say about a metabolism change is true. I've put on 10 pounds I couldn't afford to add, but I can manage that. The Dr says the metabolism thing will right itself in 6 months to a year, and I am choosing to believe him.

Everyone has their own reason and time to quit - you just need to find yours. You can do it!


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

I quit over 20 yrs ago. Cold turkey. I smoked Raleigh's. Had to change a lot of habits, like when I smoked the newspaper etc cause that was a trigger for my smoking. Great once in a while if under emotional stress (being in a car wreck, death of a loved one) I find myself wanting a cigarette...but only enough to say out loud "Gosh, I'd like a cigarette right now, but I'm gonna wait" and I've never lit one back up. 

Now when I'm around someone who is a heavy smoker - I almost gag because they reek so badly. Their clothes, cars, house - just can't be around them and wish I could apologize to all the folks I subjected to the foulness of being a smoker.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I always had a cig in my hand, people knew I was at a location by the butts in the ashtray.
I loved smoking,or it was like a security blanket for me. I quit when I had a terrible cold or the flu, I was so sick I could not smoke. I just decided that was it for me. I also rewarded myself with something special with the money I saved (for me it was a Pomeranian dog)
It was something to look forward to. 
I can't believe how much better my sense of smell is now. The benefits to quitting are endless.
I bet you can't find anything positive about smoking!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have always been a person who could lay cigarette down and walk away and not smoke, nor crave them. I never smoked a pack a day, most of the time a pack of cigs would last me a month or more. No one at work ever knew I smoked because I never smoked at work, never smoked in my car and never smoked in my barn. I would "allow" myself to smoke outside on the porch after work or before work. Sometimes I only had two cigs a day. I don't smoke now, haven't smoked regularly in two years. I don't really miss it but there are times of stress when I would like a cig. But it's too much trouble to buy a pack for just one smoke, so I let it pass.

With me, it really is mind over matter. I don't mind that I don't smoke and it really never mattered if I did. My DH hates smoking so I doubt I will ever light up again. I won't say I will not, because one day I may find myself totally distraught and lite one up, but I really doubt it.

It never has been that important to me. So put in your mind that smoking is not the next best thing to breathing because smoking will soon eliminate your ability to breathe. Think of every toke on a smoke as one less lungful of clean air..and you reek, which is another reason I don't mind not smoking. You smell like a cigarette. I do smoke on occasions of stress..I lit my last cig when I sold my farm..the day I signed the documents, I walked outside, got in my car, drove to the store, bought a pack of smokes, and went to the lake and lit one up. Smoked it and threw the rest of the pack in the trash. Lots of money for one smoke..

Think of all the money you will save..what are smokes now? 4-5 dollars a pack? That's horrendous..lol..

Put them down and walk away, invest in lollipops, gum, and other "mouthy" items. Pretty soon you will realize that not smoking is better than smoking. Do it for your kids, your wife, your husband, your job, your friends. It helps to not hang out with other smokers too, or hang in bars where they allow smoking. 

Good luck!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Still on my journey..and in my mind I am doing VERY well..
I am only smoking 4 to 5 real tobacco smokes now ...and not even a full one at that ..pretty good since I was smoking 2 or more pks a day(over 40 in a 24 hr period)
My ETron vapor cigarette is a huge blessing to me ..
I was unable to afford any Rx meds..the little e ciggs that look like real ones were not really any help for me ...soon I wont be smoking real tobacco at all ..

So far today at 2:58 pm I have had ONE real tobacco smoke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

been smoke free for 5 years this coming april,,best thing I ever did.
One thing for sure is I still get cravings and my wife still smokes but I am working on getting her to quit.
last summer I took a drag off of one her cigs and I coughed and gagged and almost turned blue and then remembered I did that when I first started over 20 years ago as well and that made me wonder why in the heck did I ever start?

stay strong and fight the urge,I also used ALOT of Big Red chewing gum but that does not work for everyone.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sidepasser said:


> Think of all the money you will save..what are smokes now? 4-5 dollars a pack? That's horrendous..lol..



Try 9-10 dollars a PACK here!

I quit in 1980, thats a long time ago! Good luck to everyone here. My brother smoked for almost 40 years and quit with Chantix


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Can I just say the best thing about not smoking is that I don't have to go outside? Lol well, I will for work tomorrow, but I plan on being quick about it! My bosses don't care if we vape inside, so that is a huge plus


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

HuskyBoris said:


> stay strong and fight the urge,I also used ALOT of Big Red chewing gum but that does not work for everyone.


That is a very smart thing to do: replace the negative with a positive. Not that you should be addicted to chewing gum--but it does meet the oral obsession and changes the taste that your brain is expecting. For other phobias and addition, this is akin to accupressure. It works.

It must be terribly hard to be around your wife's smoking and even smelling the smoke on her clothes. You must be a very strong person.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Another link to inspire:

http://www.nicotine-addiction.org/sitemap.html


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I was a pack to a pack and a half a day smoker and I quit over 15 years ago. Just got tired of smelling funny and wasting $3 a pack! 

I used the patch, meditation and I kept my hands busy. If I wanted a smoke I would focus on how awful that first puff would be and I would meditate on the awfulness of it. That would usually get me half sick and cure my craving. I also got a good box of crayons and a few coloring books and I would slowly and carefully color pictures until the craving stopped. For some crazy reason it relaxed me and got my mind off of smoking. 

YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I was smoking menthol 100's---on long days over 4 packs---short days over 3 packs. I did not chain smoke but close. I had smokers cough and it was getting worse over the years----real bad in the mornings. I knew I needed to quit, but I was having a hard time doing it.
In March of 2000 I set a goal to be quit in one year without using any other Items to help me quit. My plan was to delay lighting one in the mornings. My first morning I waited till I got out the bed to lite one(I usually smoke 2 before getting out the bed). I did this and smoke normal the rest of the day. 
I did the same thing the next morning, The next morning I waited to lite till I got my coffee, then smoke normal the rest of the day. When I got use to that I added a few more minutes, a few days later a few more minutes, etc, etc. Never adding more minutes till I was comfortable. In 3 1/2 months I could get up at 6 am and not lite one until 12 noon---Keep in mind I smoked like a Freight Train(burning coal) the rest of the day.
After a few days waiting to 12 noon to lite---I started to go to bed, done turned the tv off Got up to go to bed. All I had was one full pack of Cigarettes and a pack with only 1 in it. I Got a glass of milk(love milk) turn the TV back on and lite the last one in the open pack. As I was smoking that I said to myself I think I got this beat. Tomorrow I am just going to see how long I can go before opening the full pack. The next evening about 2pm I kinda wanted a cig, but I said I will wait till 6pm, at 6 pm I was still alive-----I put it off till 8pm----then I said I would wait till bedtime---at bed time---I debated---If I do not smoke one now----I am not going to Mess Up my "day" starting time so I knew it would be atleast 12 noon the next day before I lite one, I said to Myself----You Can Do It---went to bed without smoking one all day-----------First time in over 30 years for that. The next day(I cut grass for people) at 12 noon, I had that full pack in my pocket unopened( I felt in my mind if I started having a Nicotine Fit I could tear into this unopened pack---LOL--- I kept putting smoking one off, I kept taking that pack out my pocket----out of habbit, but it not being open reminded me. After a week I started just leaving that pack under the seat of my truck. 6 Months later a piece of mail slipped under the seat and I seen that unopened pack----I carried it and some junk mail to my burn hole and burnt it----A good feeling!! Its been almost 14 years, smoke free, and I have no desire to smoke another one----I do not like to smell them, My Wife smokes but Never in the house. 


I told a customer how I quit---he had smoked heavy over 45 years(coughing bad). Months Later he came back by my shop, held his hand out(handshake) before saying anything----I said whats going on-----He said I just Came by to Thank You---I said for what-----he said for sharing your method of quitting smoking---He had tried so many times to quit without any luck. He said he had been quit for over 3 months----took him about 3 months, but he said he had no desire to smoke one.

I hope Sharing this can at least Helps One Of You to Lay them down.

Good Luck To You All. It can Be Done!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Last June, My DD was diagnosed at 43 with heart disease. The doctor said no more cigarettes and no more caffeine! That was it! It wasn't easy, but she really didn't have a choice. I think she used Chantex for a week or two and switched to e-cigarettes with no nicotine. Last month, she took a drag off a friends cigarette and went "GAG"!

DH and I quit about 30+ years ago. I never regretted it. In retrospect, now that I know my health issues with my heart, quitting might just have given me many years of life.

My advice is to JUST DO IT! Don't allow some foliage (tobacco) wrapped in a piece of paper control your life!


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

I have smoked for 10 years, I started when I was 18, I quit several times for months at a time but always went back. I picked up an ecig a week or two before Christmas and I haven't had a real cigarette since. Can't even stand the smell and have no desire whatsoever to smoke again. I will probably eventually taper the nicotine with the ecig down to nothing. Quitting cigarettes was one of my new years promises to myself, so far so good .


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I quit 23 years ago and I am so thankful. I encourage everyone to do their best to quit. My DGD is using the e cigarette but at least she is not getting all the tar and chemicals from regular ones. Good luck to all of you who have decided to quit. I "tried" to quit for many years without success but never made it until I made the decision to quit and, for me, being a Christian, I prayed for strength.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I hope you all don't mind that I continue to post as I continue my journey to stop smoking completely ..

Since December 19 2013 I have went from smoking over 40 cigarettes a day to on average FOUR a day !!!!

I will do this !


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Not at all, Aftermidnite. I think your cutting back so much is worthy of admiration. I hope others will continue to update also.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

It's been 7 days since I last updated and I have done very well .I have been only smoking FOUR real tobacco cigarettes a day and usually only half of each of them at a time .When I do light up I am letting them burn more than smoking them so I am on a mission to smoke one less a day and as well when the urge gets too strong to resist ..I am striving to not light it up once it is in my hands for a longer span of time ! I was able to get some different " juice" for the vap and it has made a HUGE difference ! I am determined to do this AND my daughter is slowly getting to the point where she is going to join me !!!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I will hit my 8 week anniversary in just 2 days! Dh hasn't dipped in almost 3 weeks! We talked last night about our cravings. Mine is bad when I don't feel good (weird I know), and his is at bedtime and watching football on Sundays.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

And,just imagine how good you will smell when you're smoke free! Also, your complexions will glow because your body is getting increased oxygen! :thumb:


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I can already tell a difference in how the apartment smells. I have to keep tart warmers going when I am awake as well as auto air fresheners because my nose is more sensitive...


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Vinegar is supposed to be the best at getting rid of smoke odors.

Also, once you quit for good, you may end up sick feeling. It is normal, as the cilia in your respiratory tract is waking up and can bring lots of nasties up. I didn't have that, but I got incredibly short of breath about 3 or 4 weeks in. Scared me to death


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Last cig was on June 15, 2011. Used Chantix. I can breath better for sure. Funny thing for me is my taste is not as acute as it was. Gained 30 lbs also. 

I rarely do new years resolutions but not smoking was my 2011 resolution, now my 2014 resolution is to lose that 30lbs. I can't remember the last resolution before 2011 but it would have been a small one. 

Stop smoking is like SMOKEY THE BEAR,,, Only you can stop smoking. It's tough, but god do you feel so much better, even with the extra weight. Just give your body time to adjust to the weight and no nicotine then do something about the weight.

Good luck to all those that are going to try and God Bless.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

:clap:Ares Electronic Cigarettes - 15% off your first order with coupon code HOMESTEADING at checkout
I quit for good:happy:juice" for the vap and it has made a HUGE difference !


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

:clap:Ares Electronic Cigarettes - 15% off your first order with coupon code HOMESTEADING at checkout
I quit for good:happy:juice" for the vap and it has made a HUGE difference !


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Yesterday was 30 days ..
I am still smoking 3 to 4 real tobacco ciggs in 24 hours but the desire seems to be lessening in that I have more days of just 2 or 3 rather than 4 ...It is a slow process for me but my dear daughter is now on board and will be joining me on the not smoking journey. She still has tobacco and tubes but has begun doing what I did at the beginning and is using her Vap cigg now ..It has lessened the number of real tobacco smokes and soon she will be doing as I am doing now . I am sure once she is vaping full time and not smoking real tobacco it will be easier on me and her as well....I am striving for NO real tobacco in 24 hours but I am happy with as far as I have come....


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

That's wonderful, Aftermidnite: Let us know when you have reached 30 days without cigarettes OR Ecigarettes. Then tell us how much you have saved from when you smoked.

I imagine, Bama that those cravings are partly chemical and partly psychological. You may need to replace those old habits with new ones (like: immediately do something physical, somewhere else: go for a walk, sweep the kitchen, rake the leaves, fold laundry. Helps establish a new pattern and it is either giving you exercise and/or helping you out.

It may also help someone to have a phrase or mantra that you say when you crave a cigarette. Something like:
No pain no gain
Not today!


Another thing you might do is picture youself as the healthy future you. One that hikes, bikes, travels (not only because you can but because you may have more money to do these things). Keep a picture of this activity with you at the place you are most likely to want a cigarette.

Our minds play terrible tricks on us--trick it right back!!! Ok people, lets help come up with some phrases.....


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Finally made a successful meal of salmon patties with canned salmon. This is a great thing because it's easy to have a can on hand for those just in case days. I'll post the recipe if anyone wants it. Even the next day, it was great. 

Was reading how important it was to keep the skin and bones in the salmon. So much nutrition is there. The bones add so much calcium--you couln't notice them AT ALL after mashing with a fork a little and after all, there was onion and celery in them for a little crunch.

On another website, someone pointed out that the skin is so nutritious that the bears in the nw often scrape off the skin when fishing for salmon and leave the rest for the gulls!
----------------------
We have been talking about what our watchword will be this year, but I read that you should have a mantra, watchword, encouraging word when you exercise. I'm going to try this. It was interesting reading what different people tell themselves when they really don't want to exericise:
Just do it
Burn, baby, burn
No pain no gain, etc..

You burn more calories and help your metabolism if you exercise BEFORE breakfast.This morning, it was cold, so I walked up and down the stairs and into and out of each room of my home for 20 minutes. I was able to take things where they belonged. I noticed things that were plugged in, but shouldn't be.

On my cycle through the house, when I got to my living room, I did 10 jumping jacks. It's my frugal tabata.
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/...-before-breakfast/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
------------
It's meatless Monday here and I'll either make meatless moussaka or meatless lasagna. I'll have sides of broccoli, salad and kidney bean salad.
---------------
Going to work outside today getting some vitamin D since the rest of the week will be colder. The Blue Zones book on longevity noted that 15 minutes of un sunscreened sun exposure was terrific. It's supposed to help depression as well. And the point is, not to just live longer, but live happier lives.
-----------
We have mentioned before how eating proper serving sizes ends up costing us less. I was reading on another health-related board what people posted they were eating and most were so ridiculously low in calories and devoid of healthy nutrition that there was no way that I could see that they would eventually be successful. 

Like most people I overate and ate all the Christmas goodies. I am proud of at least not being a glutton (which is, btw, if you are a Christian, considered a sin). But I knew that if I just cut off the larger portion sizes or unhealthy food after Christmas, I'd be hungry and unsatisfied. I've been slowly paring back to the proper sizes and now am back to being able to feel full with my salad sized dinner plate. At least the first two weeks after Christmas of cravings for sweets and snacks--I made the homemade potato chips (microwave, no oil) and homemade healthy cookies (no oil, egg).

Anyway, my point is: reduce the food you buy by eating less BUT work your way into it or you will not be successful.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Well, I came back to encourage my friends here in their struggle to quit smoking and found that I had cross posted something I intended for the tightwad tips thread:facepalm:

Anyway, I hope that some of you are still in the fight. I read a statistic this morning : that over 480,000 people died last year due to smoking. That doesn't even count all the people living with the medical effects of smoking. 

Has anyone tried brushing their teeth and drinking 8 oz of water before giving in to a craving for a cigarette. At least if you end up doing that, you will have done something positive as well. I've read this is a good thing to do for food cravings. Cravings are cravings!

My best to all of you, please let us know how you are doing. Backsliding is to be expected, nothing to be ashamed of. Don't obsess.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been a non-smoker for 13 days now. I quit 1/28/14. Not that I wanted to quit mind you...lol I love to smoke--but had no choice, ended up in the ER with inflammed lungs and a really bad case of pneumonia. I spent 8 days in the hospital. I am home now but have to do breathing treatments 4 times a day. As much as i enjoyed smoking....i enjoy being alive and breathing more. I smoked for 45 yrs. I guess the easiest place to quit is the hospital..lol I quit cold turkey and havent looked back--yes I could smoke a cigerette right now but I wont. I am done, i NEVER want to suffocate again and that is how I felt when I was hauled off in the ambulance.

Congrats to those that are kicking the habit~:goodjob:


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

11 and a half weeks for me! It's been long enough that I have to check the calendar! Lol


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I am disappointed in myself and discouraged but determined !!!!
I took a few steps backwards over the last couple weeks .
I couldn't resist the overwhelming urge to smoke more while fighting this latest flare up of my nerve disease .
I didn't buy any cigarettes ,but I did roll more than 4 a day .
I have begun again .
I will do this !


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

So far, so good, all of 2014 smoke free. I quit a few days before the New Year.
It was time and I had a few days of help from the flu, lol.
I have been using roasted peanuts as a substitute. It helps especially for the hour an a half commute to work.
Messy, yes, but a lot healthier, lol.
You can even hold the long, skinny ones right between your fingers.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I feel the ones of you that really want to quit----need to set reachable goals. I got a friend that cut back to 1 pack a week(3 per day) but 10 years later he was still smoking 1 pack a week----no reachable goal. 

I decided I had to Quit, They were killing me. I was a H E A V Y Smoker 3+packs per day for Years----Long days I would almost finish 4 packs. I coughed, gaged bad every morning. I tried Cutting back, leave my cigarettes in the truck/another room----I was getting plenty of exercise walking after a Cig. None of it helped after a few days. 

I Had to quit, so I decided to allow myself 1 year to quit. I set simple goals and reached them daily. My first goal was to get out the bed in the morning without lighting one(I normanally smoke 3 before I get out the bed to relieve myself.) I did that for a couple days and felt sure I could go a little longer, so I would get up, get my coffee then set down and lite one. When I smoked my first one for that day----I smoked normal the rest of the day---not trying to cut back any. 
After a few mornings I would add a few minutes---maybe get up, drink my coffee, get dressed, then light one on my way to work. I worked out doors so I could smoke any time, Smoke the rest of the day.

I kept adding a few minutes when I got comfortable with the time. Knowing when I got up at 6:30 am and knowing I had to wait till 9am before I could light was not a problem-----because I got to 9am, 10am, 11am by just adding a few more minutes longer to my goal each few days----so my body was just getting use to it.


3 1/2 months into this, I got to where I could go to 12 Noon without a problem, but I would almost chain smoke the rest of the day----up the next morning---wait to 12 noon then reward myself by smoking my first one for the day. I was Dead Set on my goal, and NEVER broke it----not even my 1 minute. I would just leave my cigs in the truck till my goal time. Some times I knew I had reached my goal for that day and I would just continue what I was doing even if it was 15 minutes later before I went to the truck to get my pack. 

When I got comfortable with that 12 noon goal I just decided the next morning to just see how long I could go before lighting. About 2 pm---my mind was telling me---I needed a Smoke, but I would say to myself---I am going to wait till 3 pm and see how I feel. At 3pm I decided to wait till 4, then to 5, 6, 7, 8----at 8pm I decided I would just smoke one when I got my shower and was ready for bed----around 11pm. At 11pm I held that pack of cigarettes and thought---I think I can go to bed without smoking one, BUT If I DO----I knew I had to wait till 12 noon the next day(my current goal time) before I smoked my first one. I felt good that night---going to bed without smoking a cigarette all day, the first time in over 30 years.

I carried a unopen pack in my pocket a week, sure I grabbed the pack and pulled it out my pocket many times----during that week, but being it was not open---that reminded me----I Did Not Need Them Things Anymore---I became Stronger than the Hold They had on me.

That was in 2000. I been smoke free about 14 years. I do not want one. My coughing/gaging got better and better day by day--but it was months before the cough got close to stopping.

I know how you that smoke FEEL, Knowing you need to quit and can not. I Know how it feels to have a little cigarette that has a Hold/control of your life.

I promise you if you really Want to quit---and will set reachable goals----you can be quit in a few months----without using ANYTHING, no patches, no electric cig, etc. Good Luck-----and Here's To Better Breathing and wishing you the Best!!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great Testimony Fire-man! DH quit several years ago and it was so easy for him but he wasn't what I called a smoker..lol He smoked occasionally not hard core. In the 45 yrs I have been smoking I only tried a couple of times without success, I could taste a cigarette right now...:bash: Doc said when I first went into the hospital that I was right on the border of COPD, we wont know for sure until I do the Pulmonary Test in his office, but have to get the pneumonia cleared up first. Best reason I know to quit~

Aftermidnight--one day at time...You can do this~:goodjob:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> pack a week----no reachable goal.


I agree with this.
Just cutting back isn't really a help. You could do that for months or years and keep on smoking.
You need a goal and a plan to reach that goal.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ugh, I want a cigarette......I am going to eat myself to death before I can get rid of the cigarette cravings...:facepalm:

Doc put me on Wellbutrin Friday so it hasnt had time to help. The next few days it is going to be warm so I will be able to get outside and work and keep my mind of it.

Do the cravings ever go away~ I have been smoke free now 21 days


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

countryfied2011 said:


> Do the cravings ever go away~ I have been smoke free now 21 days


The first few weeks are the hardest for most. For me it got easier as days went by. Its been almost 14 years and I have NO Desire for a cigarette and My Wife still smokes---she just does not smoke in the house. 

I feel most of "it" is in the mind----I Had to train my mind that I could Live without a cigarette.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Bought an e cig kit on January 18th and haven't smoked regular cigarettes since. I am totally surprised because I have tried to quit many times before with no success but this is working and I'm so so happy. I already feel much better, breathe easier than I have in years and can even tell a difference in my voice. I just want to add encouragement to everyone that is quitting. 

To Countryfied 2011, congratulations on being smoke free for 21 days so far. Keep up the GREAT work. I think we are all excited about the warmer weather and getting outside to work off all this energy, I think that will be a big help for all of us.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

When I quit I prepared for it weeks ahead of time. I scheduled a week off work. 
I had all the bills paid and finances taken care of for that week. 
I stocked plenty of easy to fix foods in the house.
I told my family just ignore me and leave me alone this week. 
I know I am going to be an angry frightful mess, so steer clear. LOL
I had been smoking for 30 years and VERY addicted. 
When My eyes opened in the morning, i reached for a smoke first thing to jump start my brain.
Smoking, btw is 90 % head game, just retrain yourself.
Yes the cravings become very far and few in between over time. Then they are
more like a distant memory and you can overcome them easily.
Keep up the good fight!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its funny I only get one or two cravings a day....and it is really not for the nicotine...like everyone said it is the mental thing. My smoking has always been my crutch when i get stressed or bored...like the Doc said I have been smoking for 45 yrs .....I just lost my best friend lol. 

I know I can do this....I have no choice but to do it if I want to continue to breath without an oxygen machine or meds..


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Funny how it seems so important when stressed.

I got really upset last week and wanted a real cig so badly! I had quit diet coke a few weeks ago and I did allow myself one of those. Times like that, the e cig doesn't cut it - I miss lighting it up and that first inhale


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I am still struggling with the real smokes but I am still working at it !


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

keep trying .I like all my buddies started when we very young and were steady while still in grade school . at 22 years old it was 60 cents to get a pack in any machine . and every one was doing it every where . me and my girl friend stoped the same time cold turkey . being regulars at the bar pool on wendsday bowling Friday and softball on saterday .temptation surrounded us with no encouragement she was smokeing steadly again 7 days later .after 10 days I had thehardest part behind me and still haveint started back . though the vending machines of my youth are gone while visiting Chicago at Christmas gas stations had cigs at 12$ a pack . as I now help my cousin make hay in the summer I helped hook up a voltage converter on his tractor to hook up his nebulizer so he can make it through the day as he still smokes and even at the discount tobacco store hes spending 120$ a week . while driving a 15 year old truck cause a new payment is unaffordable . no telling what the insurance is paying for nebulizer and medicine and the oxygen machine at home . hope you can put em down you have to put on yer big girl pants and tough it out for a week or so and you'll be free and much richer .maybe going and picking out a nice new car or planning a vacation to aruba to use your new saved income will inspire you to make the last big move .


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Arnie that is why I quit....I don't want to have to wear oxygen the rest of my life. I do have breathing treatments and a nebulizer but I dont have to use it unless I am having a problem breathing which I haven't used in several days. I get out of breath at times....but then I relax and "smell the cake and blow out the candles"....lol That is what they taught me to do when I cant catch my breath. I am a mouth breather and I am learning to breath through my nose.

Aftermidnight---I was reading through old threads on quitting smoking here on HT...and in one of the threads someone mention the website Quitnet. I checked it out and I really like it......you might like it too


http://forums.quitnet.com/community/talk/forums.jtml


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are my statistics as of today 


20 days, 23 hours, 15 minutes and 14 seconds smoke free. :bouncy:

839 cigarettes not smoked. :bouncy:
$210.00 and 6 days, 9 hours of your life saved. :bouncy:

Your quit date: 1/28/2014 12:00:00 PM


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

YAY! for Countrified 2011
My son il law tried e- cigarettes 2 years ago- didn't worked. He has bought a new ecig with different flavors now.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember my mom sending me in the local grocery store as a kid to buy cigarettes for her. When I was a kid smoking wasn't viewed as being bad. 
I so wish I hadn't wasted my health and money on them all those years i did.
A phrase i would repeat to myself when stressed was: What ever is happening will still be happening, your smoking will not change it.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

When you all quit smoking-did ya get sick/not feel good at any time?? Did ya stay tired all the time?? Do you feel hungry all the time?? I have ALL these & smoke a cig & feel some better.....am on the vapor smoke thing though...have really saved money but feel like crap everyday with no energy!!!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

barnyardgal said:


> When you all quit smoking-did ya get sick/not feel good at any time?? Did ya stay tired all the time?? Do you feel hungry all the time?? I have ALL these & smoke a cig & feel some better.....am on the vapor smoke thing though...have really saved money but feel like crap everyday with no energy!!!



Here is a list of nicotine withdrawal symptoms

Cravings to smoke
Irritable, cranky
Insomnia
Fatigue
Inability to Concentrate
Headache
Cough
Sore throat
Constipation, gas, stomach pain
Dry mouth
Sore tongue and/or gums
Postnasal drip
Tightness in the chest


I pretty much went through most of these...and still going through some of them. My first 8 days of quiting were spent in the hospital so my withdrawl wasnt so bad...went cold turkey. But now that I am at home it seems harder..My doc said the other day that it could take up to 6 months to finally get your system all clean up


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Quitting did a number on me, physically and mentally.

One interesting thing I learned was that smoking can actually "hide" thyroid problems. When you quit it can go crazy and the symptoms can show up more pronounced.

If you continue to be fatigued and just not quite right, you may want to schedule some bloodwork.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

bama said:


> Quitting did a number on me, physically and mentally.
> 
> One interesting thing I learned was that smoking can actually "hide" thyroid problems. When you quit it can go crazy and the symptoms can show up more pronounced.
> 
> If you continue to be fatigued and just not quite right, you may want to schedule some bloodwork.


I haven't completely quit. Still have 3-5 smokes per day. After a MRI and 12 vials of blood the Dr says that I have an issue with the way my thyroid is controlling the iron in my system. 

It all started when I started backing off on my tobacco usage.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Quitting caused my hashimotos to flare big time.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear that quitting caused you all Problems.

For me Quitting Caused me To stop Coughing and gagging in the mornings till I was purple!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

aftermidnite said:


> I am still struggling with the real smokes but I am still working at it !


I've been avoiding this thread but I finally had to break down and read it this morning. 

My mom was diagnosed with lung cancer at the end of July. It spread to her brain and kidneys and she ended up dying in Oct. Only 3 months!!! It was not an easy three months either. Once it got to her brain she lost the ability to walk, and near the end she couldn't even get up to goto the bathroom.(Those nurses earned their money) 

During her chemo and radiation treatments she was able to quit smoking. (Not much choice while stuck in the hospital but even when she wasn't admitted she did pretty good) but there at the end when they released her from the hospital to goto hospice care she came home and smoked like 10 cigarettes then died the next day.

Before she passed I promised her I would quit. I was doing pretty good cutting back with NJoy e-ciggs but then when she passed I started smoking again. I was planning on moving before she got sick and my plan was to finally quit when I moved down here to TN. Well I have been down here for 3 weeks and haven't even tried. 

Well,something made me wanna read this thread this morning. I woke up pretty much chain smoking and I really can't afford to keep smoking. (Money wise and healthwise) My mom had always woke up in the morning with the morning "smokers cough" and I always have told myself if I ever wake up hacking up a lung I would quit. Well for the past year I have had that "smokers cough" at least its not as bad as mom's was but I don't want to end up in the same boat as her so here I am!!!

I spend about $2,000/yr on cigarettes. I am gonna try to start building a house this summer and that could get me alot of stuff done. There is a e-cigg shop down the road so I am gonna stop by there today and get me one of the refillable ones, I have heard good stuff about them from friends that quit so my journey begins, and I'm not gonna fail this time......

Sorry so long but it's a big commitment, and after seeing the way she passed, that is not the way I wanna die.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blooba.....you can do it~I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I am just doing one day at a time. I am so thankful that DH is so loving and patient because I am sure it hasn't been the best of times these past 22 days...lol

If you haven't already check out Quitnet....it really is a great spot to get support and be with others who are going through the same thing.

We can use this thread also to support each other.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Okay..so last year on my birthday, I decided I was not gonna be smoking at 40.

I quit all the really bad stuff for me on the last day before my 30th birthday(the last day I was in my 20's-29 exactly)..so the only thing bad for my health are the cigs.

I already consume no sugar because I have to stay on a very strict diabetic diet or my blood sugar bottoms out. I am a very severe hypoglycemic...my blood sugar drops to less than 40 if I eat any...so candy or suckers,etc. are not an option for me.

I smoke 2 packs a day and in 8 days I will try to smoke my last. My brother and father both smoked..dad had a bad heartattack a year ago and quit...he smoked 3 packs a day for 50+ years...so he's hearing no excuses outta me...lol. When my older brother came home for Thanksgiving...he had quit and was smoking food flavored vapor cigs...I was like "What?".

So I am the only smoker left. Hubby is the only 1 that knew the last day I am 39..I intend to put them down. I'm going to try to use the same type methods I used to quit drinking alcohol 10 years ago.

I kept saying when the kids are all at school...but I have 7 kids ...the oldest is at college and the youngest starts preschool next year and is 3.

I want to thank everyone who has given their experience...I will be revisiting this thread often...for emotional support and re-enforcement..

As I have done for many years...I will take this too...One day at a time..

Good luck to all of you and I am scared and excited at the same time...I do want to live to see Grandkids though..and my family doesn't age well and there were lots of smokers & nonsmokers with cancer...so I feel I should at least do my part to lower my chances


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

RNW, Early Congrats--:nanner:

One of the things I do when I start getting a craving is go out and visit the rabbits(i bred 4 does yesterday, one for every craving..lol)

Monday is my birthday I will be 58(this year I will have 26 days into my Quit), last year on my birthday I tried to quit...didn't make it but did move my smoking to outside--I see 2014 as a success! :happy2:


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

RNW, start now to cut back, I have had 2 ciggs since I posted this morning but I woulda had a good 15 smoked by now. I got 2 of the refillable e-cigs, one menthol and one non-menthol, and 3 bottles of fluid. Total Cost: $105

The bottles are supposed to last for the equivilant of 5 packs of cig for $5. Then I have the cartridge that is supposed to last 2 weeks at a cost of $2.5 each.

It's alot of money up front but if you think about it, that is only a few weeks of cigs and a one time cost. Even if I kept smoking the e-ciggs its alot cheaper and healthier. (still will want to quit the e-ciggs), but its baby steps. I got the ones with the adjustable batteries I am starting out strong and will tone it down as I taper them down.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

countryfied2011 said:


> Monday is my birthday I will be 58(this year I will have 26 days into my Quit), last year on my birthday I tried to quit...didn't make it but did move my smoking to outside--I see 2014 as a success! :happy2:


Hope it Works out for you! Happy Birthday!! You have caught up with me----we are the same age. Question--are you male or Female? Never seen that answer on here!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

flowergurl said:


> I so wish I hadn't wasted my health and money on them all those years i did.
> A phrase i would repeat to myself when stressed was: What ever is happening will still be happening, your smoking will not change it.


Good stuff! I think a mantra helps. Find one that works for you.

Here's a suggestion: If ________ was able to quit, so can I.



countryfied2011 said:


> Here is a list of nicotine withdrawal symptoms
> My doc said the other day that it could take up to 6 months to finally get your system all clean up


Remember, you smoked longer than six months so it stands to reason that you need to be patient to undo it.
I'm a believer in visualization and distraction. If you are suffering, replace or mask it with something that gives you endorphins and makes you happy. It may be picture of your children, a trip you want to take, etc..

ALso: these symptoms are temporary. The advantages to quitting smoking are Long term and HUGE.

Also: the alternative to quitting is MUCH, MUCH worse. When I want to be motivated to live healthfully, I think of how much I hate the hospital, the IV's the tests, etc... and it motivates me to change my ways!!!!



blooba said:


> I've been avoiding this thread but I finally had to break down and read it this morning.
> 
> Before she passed I promised her I would quit.


So sorry to hear about your mother. I also lost a parent due to cancer related to smoking and it was horrible.

Know this from the American Lung Association:" A new survey from the organization found that 6 out of 10 former smokers were not able to successfully quit on their first try and required multiple attempts to quit smoking for good.

Anyone who has tried to quit smoking knows it does not always happen on the first try. But what many smokers don't realize is that they are not alone in their failed quit attempts. The Quitter in You campaign acknowledges that multiple quit attempts are normal and are necessary steps along the way to quitting for good."

So glad you stopped by and got some motivation from this thread. Keep it going.



redneckswife said:


> Okay..so last year on my birthday, I decided I was not gonna be smoking at 40.
> 
> I quit all the really bad stuff for me on the last day before my 30th birthday(the last day I was in my 20's-29 exactly)..so the only thing bad for my health are the cigs.


Congratulations, you have shown real fortitude and bravery in controlling other health problems--I know you will conquer this and encourage others....


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Right now is gonna be the hardest time, the morning with my coffee. I hid my cigarettes in a drawer so instinct wouldn't just grab one, although this morn I did still dig in there and grab one already. 

I usually smoke almost 1/2 pack just in the morning with my coffee so one so far is doing pretty good. The way I look at is every single cigarette not smoked is more money in my pocket and less health problems. Yesterday (after my post) i smoked 3 cigs. Thats alot better than the pack I woulda finished off.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

blooba said:


> Right now is gonna be the hardest time, the morning with my coffee. I hid my cigarettes in a drawer so instinct wouldn't just grab one, although this morn I did still dig in there and grab one already.
> 
> I usually smoke almost 1/2 pack just in the morning with my coffee so one so far is doing pretty good. The way I look at is every single cigarette not smoked is more money in my pocket and less health problems. Yesterday (after my post) i smoked 3 cigs. Thats alot better than the pack I woulda finished off.


If coffee is your trigger, try: 
Skip am coffee and have your coffee with lunch; 
Put your coffee in a container and sip while you walk. 
Eliminate coffee--have something else.
Don't sit while eating breakfast, stand at the counter.

You CAN do this. Millions are eventually successful.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fire-Man said:


> Hope it Works out for you! Happy Birthday!! You have caught up with me----we are the same age. Question--are you male or Female? Never seen that answer on here!



Fire-man....female...lol Thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

The thing I have learned on Quitnet is to try and change my triggers. The hardest part of that is basically everything i did I had a cigarette so I have a lot of triggers..lol But so far each day I have worked through them.

Like in the morning instead of a cigarette, I have toast with peanut butter, honey, banana and cinnamon sprinkled on top. Cinnamon helps with chase the craving away. Honey is good for you no matter what. I also take my vitamin C. I use to not take VC because smoking makes it not work....now that I dont smoke I can take it.

Blooba just do what you can do for today...:thumb:


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is a partial list, the rest is on the link

1. Read a book.
2. Wash the car.
3. Wash the dog.
4. Go for a walk.
5. Knit a scarf.
6. Do a crossword puzzle.
7. Take a nap.
8. Call a friend.
9. Stop and smell the roses...or the delicate scent of apples that you couldn't appreciate as a smoker.
10. Play with the cat.
11. Turn the bathroom into a spa and relax and rejuvenate.
12. Listen to a relaxation tape or some favorite music.
13. Go the the gym and work out.
14. Give yourself a manicure and pedicure.
15. Watch a funny movie on TV.
16. Bake a cake.
17. Go to a movie at the theater.
18. Window shop at the mall.
19. Do a jigsaw puzzle online at Jigzone.com
20. Breathe deeply!
21. Drink some ice water.

http://quitsmoking.about.com/od/cravingsandurges/a/101thingstodo.htm


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Your Quit Date is: 11/25/2005 

Time Smoke-Free: 3009 days, 10 hours, 18 minutes and 3 seconds 


Cigarettes NOT smoked: 75236

Lifetime Saved: 19 months, 4 days, 17 hours

Money Saved: $9,027

Times 2 because my husband quit with me. 
Can you just imagine how much 75, 000 ciggs would stink!! :bash:


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya know, i went on that quit net site and i wish that calculator let you type in when you break down and smoke one. It's hard, at work everyone smokes, but alot of them are considering those e-cigs after we did the math at how much money I am gonna be saving.

So yesterday instead of the 25+ cigs I woulda smoked. I only smoked 6. and one of them was when I was driving. It was storming down here and I instinctively just put a cig in my mouth and lit it, didn't realize what I did cuz I was paying attention to the road. 

I have hid my cigs at home in a drawer so i dont have easy access, apparently i need to put my cigs in my glove box of my car. and I dont even take them into work.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

It has been a long time since I quit Smoking, Probably 18 or 20 years ago. Maybe not That Long!
I started smoking at 17 years old. And I smoked many Brands of various kinds, with and without filters. 
It got much worse when I was playing bass, with a trio. And, we would all light up whenever we took a break each hour. But soon after the trio broke up I decided That I needed to Quit Smoking. I tapered off, by watching the Clock and timing the hours between Smokes. That worked pretty well for me and I was able to get it down to one or two cigarettes a day. And, I quit from there.

But, I think when I was 48 or 50 years old I got a craving for a Smoke. So I began Smoking a pipe occasionally.... at first. And then that turned into a regular habit.
I was about 55 when the Doctor told me, that if I did not quit, I was "going to Die Soon!" So I just quit!...........yeah That was 18 years ago.
But I still have a big plastic Zip- bag of pipes, about 20 of them, sealed up and stored out in the Mini-barn, along with two brand new (18 year old) unopened 1# cans of good smoking tobacco.....Just in case I ever really need them.
But... I haven't so far.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

i failed because of stress,,i am getting back into the mind set of quitting again,,but how do you deal with stress like everything that can go wrong does,,kinda stress


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Dorothea said:


> i failed because of stress,,i am getting back into the mind set of quitting again,,but how do you deal with stress like everything that can go wrong does,,kinda stress


I've found that the e-cigs help ALOT. Of course I'm not saying they are healthy, just better for you than cigs. Of course I still am smoking a few real cigs a day and am working on cutting those out and will have to quit smoking this e-cig but I will keep it on hand for if I ever need it...lol...like OldJohn's 18 yr old pipe tobacco.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> i wish that calculator let you type in when you break down and smoke one. It's hard, at work everyone smokes, but alot of them are considering those e-cigs after we did the math at how much money I am gonna be saving.


If you smoke a cigg then you aren't quit. Otherwise what is the point of keeping track?
You have to want the quit for yourself and not make excesses. Everyone else is isn't quitting, you are. Focus on you and what's best for you.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Okay...so I decided maybe I shouldn't just jump in cold turkey..that I might as well start reducing.

Must say...I picked up cinnamon dipped toothpicks...I haven't smoked in 4 hours today(which usually would be about a 1/2 pack by now)..just wish they made these toothpicks stronger. I was craving really bad and started biting instead of chewing them ...then I had to get another toothpick cause I keep breaking them.

I started out by brushing my teeth prolifically...and then with the first craving..i told myself that my breathe was so fresh...why would I want to screw that up with a cigarette..lol,lol.

I bought a 4 pack of cheap toothbrushes for a $1 ..I figured if the toothpicks couldn't hold up with me gnawing on them...I would walk around with a toothbrush in my mouth and gnaw on it. I know I'll look silly...I don't care.

I also got those Listerine breathe strips...those hot little tingly things ....once again for something in mouth...and asking my self...why screw up this fresh breathe..lol,lol.

My mother called(she's 74)..she always stresses & frustrates me...I told her steer clear of me for a week...she asked why...2 words..."Not smoking". At which point she laughs and says "talk to you in a few weeks"..which won't happen..I live a mile away, but dad quit smoking after 50 years of 3 packs a day...so she knows it's gonna get ugly before the dawn so to speak...lol,lol.

I smoked daily for 27 years...I don't expect to stop over night ,but any step...feels like progress towards my goal.

Good luck everybody .....


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dorothea said:


> i failed because of stress,,i am getting back into the mind set of quitting again,,but how do you deal with stress like everything that can go wrong does,,kinda stress



I am learning that the cigarettes don't make the stress go away, they just make you think it does. It is a fake comfort that the addiction makes you believe. You have to find other ways to deal with the stress. Go to your happy place in your mind....go for a walk...say a prayer to God....whatever you have to do besides smoke a cigarette. Those things wont kill you but smoking will~ 

RNW, try a rubber band on your wrist...every time you get the urge or craving pop the rubber band....it reminds you that you are not smoking..lol


My stats today 
24 days, 5 hours, 56 minutes and 12 seconds smoke free.
970 cigarettes not smoked.
$240.00 and 7 days, 9 hours of your life saved.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

On quit.net we blame cravings on the nicodemon.
He plays all kinds of head games to make you take another smoke.
I'm to stressed, I need a smoke, I'm to tired I need a smoke, my friends are smoking so i can't quit, I'm to hungry, I need a smoke,ect, ect, ect.
Don't listen to him, he is trying to keep you chained to your addiction. Tell him to take a hike and do something else to keep yourself busy.


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Feb 21, 2014)

I quit on 5-5-05 and haven't cared to have one since.

I did try to quit a few times before. Used the patch. But I just had to get my nicotine through the cigs.

Then one day doing something simple I got out of breath and I thought what the hell am I doing. So after my mom used Zyban to quit I decided to try it also. After taking the Zyban for 2 weeks I stopped the cigs and started the patch and continued the patch with the Zyban for 5-6 weeks. I have not had any cravings for cigarettes since.

Good luck to all and hopefully this is your year.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Again: What are your triggers? Post these and we can post ideas to corral them. That idea of snapping the rubber band on your wrist really does work with stress. Remember that line from the movie "moon struck?" Snap out of it! 

When you are stressed, think of (or physically pretend) to turn the tv channel to a happy channel. Make a list of your happy channels: hobbies, garden, grandchildren, hiking, fishing...whatever. It works and you wont' need to do it so much after you get the nicotene out of your system and change your brain chemistry back to normal. Ecigs and patches continue the nicotene in your brain--so if you are using them, you really need to ratchet down and eventually do totally away with them. They are only a crutch.

----------------------
Here is a darker motivator from the state of Maine. If you hate hospitals, ivs and doctors as much as I do, think about this:
Tobacco kills about 2,500 people in Maine every year and nearly 430,000 people in the United States. That's more than illegal drugs, alcohol, AIDS and car crashes combined. Tobacco use is the leading preventable cause of death in the U.S. Death usually follows years of suffering a reduced quality of life. In fact, the average smoker will die 15 years earlier than a non-smoker. If a smoker quits their life expectancy will improve.

All smokers are at extra risk for...

Aortic aneurysm
Cancer of the kidney and urinary bladder
Cancer of the mouth, throat and voice box
Cancer of the pancreas
Cataracts
Chronic bowel disease (Crohn's Disease)
Chronic bronchitis
Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD)
Coronary heart disease (heart attacks)
Emphysema
Gum disease
High blood pressure
High cholesterol
Lung cancer
Osteoporosis
Peptic ulcers
Peripheral vascular disease (circulatory problems)
Pneumonia/Influenza - the flu
Sleep problems (falling asleep inappropriately and/or frequent waking)
The common cold
Thyroid disease (Grave's Disease)
Tooth decay (cavities)

Female smokers are at an extra risk for...

Cancer of the cervix (womb)
Menstrual problems
Fertility problems (Women who smoke are three times more likely than nonsmokers to be infertile)

What happens when you smoke during pregnancy?

Smoking during pregnancy reduces oxygen and blood flow to the baby. This can cause the mother to have:

Bleeding problems
Labor complications
Miscarriage
Stillbirth
Nutrition Deficiencies - (Example: in order to rid the body of cyanide brought in by cigarettes the body uses available protein and Vitamin B-12, instead of these vitamins going to the fetus)
The fetus can be affected
Premature birth (lungs are often not fully formed)
Low weight at birth (this does not make labor easier. In fact a low-birth weight baby is at greater risk during labor)
Infant may have asthma or allergies
Infant has a 3 times greater chance of dying from Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS)
Linked to childhood behavior problems
Exposure to nicotine can raise the blood pressure and slow the heart beat on an unborn baby
Carbon Monoxide is a poisonous gas that pushes oxygen out of mother's blood and can damage the baby's body and brain. The lead in cigarettes may also damage the baby's brain


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

This book has been recommended by several people, you don't have to buy the book you can read it online through a pdf file. I just started reading it today so I cant comment on it yet. The name of the book is Easy Way to Stop Smoking by Allen Carr

Here is the link

http://media.wix.com/ugd/74fa87_2010cc5496521431188f905b7234a829.pdf


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Feb 21, 2014)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> ----------------------
> Here is a darker motivator from the state of Maine. If you hate hospitals, ivs and doctors as much as I do, think about this:
> Tobacco kills about 2,500 people in Maine every year and nearly 430,000 people in the United States. That's more than illegal drugs, alcohol, AIDS and car crashes combined. Tobacco use is the leading preventable cause of death in the U.S. Death usually follows years of suffering a reduced quality of life. In fact, the average smoker will die 15 years earlier than a non-smoker. If a smoker quits their life expectancy will improve.
> 
> ...


I was never a fan of the scare tactics like this.

We all know everyone dies at some point in life. Nobody gets out of here alive.

Maybe if smokers are shunned more and they raise taxes so much that they use the taxes to take care of the dying smokers?

Its like when you buy a tire. You pay the disposal cost upfront. If you smoke and have detectable nicotine in your blood you automatically pay double for health insurance?

Who knows? There has to be a better way?

But in the end a smoker will only quit IF they WANT to quit.

Just my opinion take it or leave it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I....we are doing fine with the e cig. I make a month order from boldviolet here and it works great ...I finally honestly feel I can be a non smoker. Right now I am reducing my nic levels. Being able to have her mix up great flavors with what ever lever of Mic and vape make the diff and her price is great as she rules the price per the size of the bottles. Ares.com check it out for your self.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

the ares came up a cloud for sharing movies and music


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried quitting about 3 years ago I guess. Made it to 3 months and all of the sudden I became this emotional crazy woman. If someone looked at me wrong I'd burst into tears. After a few weeks of that I couldn't take anymore and started smoking again. Want to try again but am dreading that phase.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Aftermidnite: Can you tell what percentage you have reduced your nicotine levels to? for instance, can you celebrate every time you go down 20% and do something you really like to do, or eat a meal you really like?


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

At this point I haven't been doing as well as I was in January.
I am smoking up to 18 real smokes a day .
I am striving to get back down to 4 or even less in 24 hours .
I am going thru some health issues (was on bed rest for almost 3 weeks ..light chair rest for 2 and a relapse back to bed rest again ) that are preventing me from any activity which in turn have made it almost impossible to try to retrain my triggers ..
No excuse but an explanation .
I am trying and still working towards being a success but have had a set back and a fail this time .
Each day ..each hour ..each minuet is a challenge and I am just taking them as I can.
Daughter is now on board with the stop smoking and hopefully within the next 10 days she will be to the point where she wont be smoking as many real smokes and then we will be each others inspiration and shoulders to lean on . 
I am discouraged and irritated with myself for "back sliding" as I did but am going to keep trying until I do stop .


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

aftermidnite said:


> the ares came up a cloud for sharing movies and music


http://www.aresecig.com/

^BoldViolet is a member on here if you have any questions for her.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

thank you..my landlady is ordering some starter kits and the menthol additive for daughter and me as a 
"help stop smoking" gift as well as she is now on board with the vape and starting her journey to stop smoking ...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I quit Oct. 1st 2013, for the 5th time but hopefully this will be my last time I'll need to quit!
I took Chantix & also bought the E cig. & I think both helped me tremendously.
I don't use the E cig. anymore but it's in my purse in case I really feel the need!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I quit about 2005. Had tried before, and only made it 3 mos. This time I wanted to quit very bad. I had small grand children in my life. I always noticed when I would go in for a hug, they would turn sideways to hug me...Now I realize I smelled very bad from the smoking. I was very addicted. Smoked a pack or more a day and carried them everywhere I went, even in the bathroom...Yikes! I decided to get rid of every sign that I had been a smoker. n\Lighters, matches, ashtrays and cigs...Told DH he,d have to smoke outside if he wanted me to succeed. he agreed. I kept telling myself that the cigs were not my friends. That they wanted to kill me. I even let myself get mad at the cigarette company's for the commercials, and ads. Day by day I made it through. Surprisingly enough it wasnt that hard this time. Washed the walls and curtains and windows and patted myself on the back for every day I made it. I have never smoked again! Now when I go to the stores I can spot a smoker a few feet away. Now I know what I smelled like to others...Its a horrible, burnt ash smell. My lungs have improved so much I can exercise and walk without losing my breathe...I wish you all well in your journey, Its soooooo worth it all...God Bless PS, DH quit shortly after that, and has been a non smoker too....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

aftermidnite said:


> thank you..my landlady is ordering some starter kits and the menthol additive for daughter and me as a
> "help stop smoking" gift as well as she is now on board with the vape and starting her journey to stop smoking ...


Thanks for correcting my err.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea, I can start smelling others after they get done smoking, I'm starting to get my sense of smell back.

I still ended up smoking 3 real cigs yesterday. These last few cigs are hard to cut out, I haven't bought any cigs since the 18th (but I had 3 packs) Still have about a pack and a half. That's alot better than the pack + a day i woulda smoked but I can say with good confidence that I will never have to buy cigarettes again. Just need to cut these last few cravings and I'll be able to give the rest of these away. I'm gonna try a different flavor in my e-cig, hopefully that will help.

I'll tell ya what, my bank account is already thanking me. I've cut back on my eating out and now not buying cigarettes, I'll be just rolling in the money...lol


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

How do you feel about a friend who has to go everywhere with you? Not only does he tag along all the time, but since he is so offensive and vulgar, you become unwelcome when with him. He has a peculiar odor that sticks to you wherever you go. Others think both of you stink.

He controls you totally. When he says jump, you jump. Sometimes in the middle of a blizzard or storm, he wants you to come to the store and pick him up. You would give your spouse hell if he or she did that to you all the time, but you can't argue with your friend. Sometimes, when you are out at a movie or play he says he wants you to go stand in the lobby with him and miss important scenes. Since he calls all the shots in your life, you go. Your friend doesn't like your choice of clothing either. Instead of politely telling you that you have lousy taste, he burns little holes in these items so you will want to throw them out. Sometimes, he tires of the furniture and gets rid of it too. Occasionally, he gets really nasty and decides the whole house must go.

http://whyquit.com/whyquit/joelcigfriend.html


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I had my last tobacco cigarette on 2/13/14 and I'm just now finding this thread. I was ready to quit but had never really tried. I hated the way it made me, my home and my vehicle smell. Coming from a family of smokers they said the solution was simple, go outside to smoke. In my mind either I'm going to smoke and enjoy my life without being forced to stop and go outside in inclement weather or I'm not. I still hadn't quite taken that jump yet.

On February 5th my whole world was flipped upside down when DH woke me from a sound sleep in the middle of the night screaming, gasping and begging for his next breath. He was subsequently hospitalized for 8 days with pneumonia, pleural effusion, high blood pressure and severe diabetes......none of which he'd ever had before.

They put him on a patch immediately and he never had the terrible cravings. The pulmonary dr was very supportive instead of critical because he too had been a smoker in college. Unlike the other doctors he didn't treat us like we were crack or meth heads. I told him that I needed to quit too and he told me about the patches and that Sam's Club brand was the cheapest around. He told us how to gradually wean ourselves from the patches by doing it gradually and not all at once, especially during a time when the rest of our lives were taken on such drastic changes.

I have discovered that I'm allergic to the patch. I break out in huge red hives that really itch and burn my skin no matter where I put it. I'm using the e-cig for now. I find it so much easier to take that one puff from the e-cig when the craving hits and then go about my business without feeling that obligation to smoke the whole cigarette like you do with tobacco. It has really helped me get over that hand to mouth habit slowly as well.

I know it's only been 12 days but I'm so proud of me. Yes, DH was forced to quit and I got that final push to quit in making every effort to support him, but I am doing this for ME.

Now getting 30 years of nicotine out of my home and car hasn't been as successful but I am noticing a tremendous difference. None of my children smoke and they've noticed how much nicer my home smells. It's a lot of hard work cleaning everything from the ceilings down to the throw rugs. I spent 10 hours doing laundry yesterday. I reached the point where I could still smell smoke every time I put on something that I haven't worn in a while. I washed every piece of clothing we owned.

Congratulations to all of you who have put forth the effort to be a non-smoker and beat this addiction. I feel like I'm cheating using the e-cig because it still contains nicotine so I cannot call myself a non-smoker and free of the nicotine addiction just yet, but I can say that I'm tobacco free.:goodjob:


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the 2014 Quit Smoking Thread...congratulations on your Quit. :goodjob:

You know there have been several people who have been in the hospital this year because of bad pneumonia. I was in there for 8 days also with it. Today is my 28th day as a non-smoker.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hubby is always after me to quit smoking & I've had Pneumonia & bronchitis so many times over the years it's scary! 
terrible to have that feeling of dependency on something that's so bad for you!
Those of us that are still struggling or haven't quit for that long, were all going to do it this time!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> terrible to have that feeling of dependency on something that's so bad for you!



Love yourself enough to do this for yourself.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> Those of us that are still struggling or haven't quit for that long, were all going to do it this time!


Well, its not as bad as I thought it was gonna be, even though i have the e-cig I'm quite proud of myself.

I didn't have my wake up real cig this morn. (that one was hard to cut) I still did sneak in a real one with my coffee later in the morning and then one after lunch, but I am down to 2 all day. Yesterday I had the wake up cig but none with my coffee. 

I haven't bought any cigs for a week now and don't plan on ever again. I do want to go a few days before I give away what I have left, cuz I don't want to have the urge to buy any more if I get a craving.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, y'all! Sorry I've been a little absent of late. But please PM me or email me at [email protected] if you have any ecig related questions. I try to check in here as often as possible, but if you need immediate answers, those are the best ways to ping me.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

*You've been Quit 30 days. $300.00 and 9 days, 3 hours of your life saved*

I have tried to quit a couple of times before in my 45 yrs of smoking and never got past 7 days. My stats from Quitnet says today is my 30th day of not smoking. 

:dance::dance::dance::dance: :happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

:happy: Super job countryfied !! Keep up the great work. :nanner:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Wonderful news countryfied! I hope others will share their journey or report what helped them quit. Keep those stories coming. Everyone is different and you never know which idea will work for you.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

It's been 12 days since I've bought any, I did smoke 2 yesterday. I only have 2 left and my goal is to leave one there forever to prove that I have beat it. Whether or not that last one will live very long will be seen but my e-cig has been getting a workout. It has been working pretty good though. 

I didn't take any cigs to work yesterday but had one before i went in and when i got home. My goal today is to not smoke any. So far so good. I almost bought one from someone at work but I beat that craving by chain smoking my e-cig.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I didn't mean to quit the day I did. I just didn't feel like stopping at the gas station that morning. So I decided to wait until lunch, and use the e cig in the meantime. Well it wasn't too bad so I decided to wait until after work. Three plus months later, I am still e cig strong and haven't had a single cig. 

For those using the e cig and still having cravings, try bumping up your nicotine level a bit. I was a Marlboro lights girl, so I started with the recommended 12 mg juice. I quickly got some 18 mg, and that helped significantly. A month later I dropped back to a 12. I hope to be at a 6 by June. Slow and steady.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Something that helps me a lot is hard cinnamon candy that Brachs makes...they taste sorta like the red cinnamon hearts. Cinnamon takes the cravings away. I bought 2 lbs on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Brach-Cinnamon-Hard-Candy-Lb/dp/B006V788NM

Also other things to take the cravings away or help with them

Cloves, oranges and nuts.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Land lady ordered a sample kit for me and for daughter plus one for herself and some other items from Boldviolet .When those items come in we intend on going full steam ahead on the stop smoking journey .
Right now ..today I am still struggling and smoking real tobacco ...still not as much as I was in December but more than the 4 a day I was so proud of ...
It is one step at a time and one hurdle at a time ..


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

The last two days I have wanted a cigarette so bad....isn't that awful. :nono:

I have done everything to keep my mind off of it. My poor DH..I'm so glad that he is so good natured and he has a "man cave" that he can go and hide in...:catfight:

I think mostly because of the cold and the weather we have had the last couple of days is depressing. I need to get upstairs tomorrow and start my tomato seeds.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I smoked 1 of those 2 i had yesterday morning but that was my last one. Now my goal is to keep that last one forever. So those last three packs i had last 2 weeks and i think I gave a few away to guys at work. I've been doing alot better than I thought I would, I just had to get rid of that last cig cuz i was too stressed after being stuck going to work during this ice storm and sitting there doing nothing.

I would love to get started on some plants but I still need to clear out some land to plant them on. Dunno if I will get to it this year. I'd like to get some fruit trees/bushes in also. We'll see what I can get going, might be able to get more done if it would ever stop snowing...lol


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I fell off the stop smoking train 2 to 3 weeks ago when I had to go on full bed rest .
The added stress and inactivity and my will power just didn't meet in the middle .
As well dear daughter wasn't on the train with me so the tantalizing aroma and the knowledge that a real tobacco smoke was just feet away were too hard to resist .
Today daughter and I are starting the journey TOGETHER !
Since neither of us have almost no will power we are going to start out allowing ourselves no more than 8 real smokes in a 24 hour period along with our Vape Eciggs.
This step is a HUGE HUGE step for my daughter but she is on the journey now .
I am on limited activity now so the only room in the house where smoking is allowed is the bathroom (it has an exhaust fan)..but daughter and I when I can will be going out to the porch .
Today is a new day and a new beginning ..


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats what i did, ease yourself off of them and try to use your ecig to replace as many as you can. There are times where i chain puff on that thing as it takes longer to get into your system to kick the craving. Sometimes by the time all the nicotine kicks in its too much and i get kinda light headed but at least i don't smoke a cig...lol

Well, the other day I got pretty upset on a phonecall and I ended up smoking my last "proof i beat it" cigarette. A fellow co worker had a new kid yesterday and gave us all a cigar to smoke, I smoked my ecig and kept the cigar as my "proof I beat it"...lol

The biggest thing is you gotta set your mind to quitting and you can't give up. It's been 18 days since i have bought any cigarettes. Those 3 packs were just enough to wean me off of them. It may take you more or less in your journey but keep at it. My goal was to smoke as few cigarettes as I could and to smoke at least one less than the day before. A few days I smoked the same amount as the day before but I made an even harder effort to smoke one less the next day.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are my stats today....:banana:

40 days, 4 hours, 40 minutes and 30 seconds smoke free.
1608 cigarettes not smoked.
$400.00 and 12 days, 6 hours of your life saved.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yesterday was 46 weeks smoke-free for me.:banana:


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I took the two ashtrays that daughter had in her room out to soak and clean on the 8th .these were the kind that are supposed to be "'smokeless" ..Yesterday daughter started cleaning them and got sick to her tummy from the smell and build up of tar and nicotine on the big one she has used for 2 years (she has emptied the big one but it was the tar and buildup that got to her )..LOL
I told her that is what her lungs look like and her eyes got huge and you could see the color drain from her face .
I think that was the best "tool" I could have ever found ..pictures are gross but seeing and smelling seemed to have been a boon to me in helping her on the road to not smoking.
As well she is doing very well on the real tobacco use...and using the Vape cigg as am I .
It is a struggle but we are each others strength and we are going to make it ..


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, its been 30 days since I have bought any cigs and its been 2 weeks since i have smoked a single one. Haven't bummed any or anything. I went and bought 3 more bottles of juice but even after that I have saved around $100 so far from not smoking.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

4 months tobacco free!!!! Yay! I am gradually moving my nicotine level down and hope to be at a 6 by my birthday! A 0 by 11/21/14 - one year with no tobacco will hopefully become my nicotine free date


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Having to fight it harder this morning ( the last 2 days have been a breeze ) and realized awhile ago I'm on day *3*.... been down this path before with the dreaded *3*'s I wish I could cue some scary music every time I say *3*'s *bum bum buuumm:runforhills:* I'm trying to convince myself it's all in my subconscious...meanwhile my e-cig is getting a workout this morning!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Your Quit Date is: 11/25/2005 

Time Smoke-Free: 3041 days, 9 hours, 3 minutes and 8 seconds 


Cigarettes NOT smoked: 76034

Lifetime saved: 19 months, 10 days, 19 hours

Money Saved: $9,123.00 

Smokes have went up since i quit, so I bet it's a lot more money than this!

See it can be done. When I quit, i worked with a girl that was a real batch too!
Don't let excuses get in the way of your quit!!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

55 days, 10 hours, 45 minutes and 21 seconds smoke free.
2218 cigarettes not smoked.
$550.00 and 16 days, 22 hours of your life saved.

I pledge every day not to smoke another cigarette....that is the first thing I try to do every morning instead of waking up and smoking..


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

dixiegal62 said:


> Having to fight it harder this morning ( the last 2 days have been a breeze ) and realized awhile ago I'm on day *3*.... been down this path before with the dreaded *3*'s I wish I could cue some scary music every time I say *3*'s *bum bum buuumm:runforhills:* I'm trying to convince myself it's all in my subconscious...meanwhile my e-cig is getting a workout this morning!


It really is mostly all in your mind. If you set your mind to it you can do it. I mean the nicotine does play a role but mainly its all in your mindset. I was determined I was gonna quit this time and it really hasn't been THAT hard. Dunno if I coulda done it without the e-cig but I AM doing it and that is all that counts.

One of the guys at work that quit at the same time didnt have his mind set to it and he's smoking again. After seeing what I saw with my mom gave me the willpower to do it. 

5 weeks since I last bought cigs here and going strong.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've never been a smoker, but I thought that I'd poke my head in here and cheer you all on! 

:bouncy::rock::bouncy::rock::bouncy::rock::bouncy::rock:​


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

My most difficult habit to conquer is having a cigarette when I'm driving. Thank God for e-cigs. Some days seem to go by and I don't even think about smoking but once or twice and take a few drags on the e-cig and I'm good. One day last week I could have so easily bought a pack of real cigarettes and smoked the whole thing non stop..........but I didn't. Whew, I was glad when that day was over.

Tobacco Free since 02/13/14:happy2:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to quit so bad!! I am 28, and have smoked since I was 14. That's half my life, blah:what:
I did quit three times successfully, for almost a year each time. (pregnancies of my kids)
However something always took me back
I'll be reading through this whole thread in hopes of finding new ways to deal with and succeed at the "quitting"

Great job to all of you who have started!!!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

MirandaT said:


> I want to quit so bad!! I am 28, and have smoked since I was 14. That's half my life, blah:what:
> I did quit three times successfully, for almost a year each time. (pregnancies of my kids)
> However something always took me back
> I'll be reading through this whole thread in hopes of finding new ways to deal with and succeed at the "quitting"
> ...


I started smoking when I was 12 and now I'm 31, and I used to smoke over a pack a day. You can do it, it's not that difficult IF you put your mind to it. 

My advice to you would be of course you have to set your mind to it but get an e-cig. Thats the only thing that has saved me. Also if you happen to smoke one cig here and there on the transition don't give up. It took a while for me to transition completely to the e-cig but i kept trying and worked for me.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't posted to this thread, because I wouldn't really say I'm trying to quit smoking, but lately, I've cut back on cigarettes so much, I'd say I'm getting closer then I have for years.. 

I started back again using e-cigs and since I have, I'm smoking less than three packs a week.. Not bad for a guy who smokes 1.5 - 2 packs a day... 

Now when I do have one, I'm really not enjoying it.. Guess cause they don't taste as good as a nice sweet vapor? Beats me, but both me and my wife have been pretty happy, because she's not a smoker, and likes not having smoke in the house or car, and I gotta say I'm liking not having he smoke in the house too.. but I won't go out of my own home to smoke.. I have to everywhere else....

So anyway, I've been cutting back on the nicotine level of my e-juice, and surprisingly, I've been doing good with it.. It's not really been a conscious effort, but it's been working.. 

I started when I was 13, and I turn 50 next month, so, I guess if I would like to enjoy a couple more years on this marble, it's not hurting me how things are going..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just seeing how everyone's doing. I'm still vaping and enjoying it but also can't let go of 3-4 cigs a day. Which is way better than a one and a half or two packs a day but still. 

Switched to American Spirit brand yesterday because I read somewhere online it helped some get past those last few cigs and completely switch to vaping. Guess it's worth a shot but I doubt it, I know mentally I have to get there before anything will work, even vaping.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

To me as long as you are trying you are working towards quitting. I have been wanting to quit in the back of my mind for a long time....but yet continued to smoke. If I hadnt gone into the hospital I would have still been smoking. 

I am glad I have quit....I think the hardest thing for me has been what to do with myself. Like I told my family for 45 yrs everything I have ever done started off with lighting a cigarette..so I was lost as how to begin to do things with out one. I was 13 when I started smoking so I was still a baby/kid so smoking has always been a normal thing for me. 

I am on day 65 smoke free and I can honestly say I am finally able to do things without a cigarette in my hand...I dont feel lost. I cant say I really having cravings anymore, I think it is more of a "passing thought" that only last a couple of seconds. Every morning instead of lighting a cigarette when I wake up, I get on QuitNet and say a pledge that I will not smoke a cigarette each day. Its a one day at a time way of life.

Last weekend my daughter, and DH's son and grandkids were here. My daughter and my step-son both smoke and you know it never bothered me a bit. Actually it kinda of stunk a little..lol

Everyone keep up the good work...


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

I went to the Dr. and asked if he could prescribe me chantix or something similar, he basically laughed in my face and called me a girly man. I quit the next week, cold turkey.


----------



## Phoebe Kettle (Nov 19, 2013)

It's tough to give up those last couple of cigarettes a day, but you have to. In order to quit you really have to want to quit. It's been six years ago that DH and I quit smoking cold turkey. Each and everthing we did started and ended with a cigarette. 

You know when you made it is when you can smell it on people and to you it stinks! We can smell a smoker from 50 feet away. We still are amazed that we smelled like that at one time. Funny story about that.... one day we were in a thrift store and a smoker walked by us and without thinking we looked at each other and said "ashtray". Man did she spin around and give us the stink eye. :yuck:

Good luck!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Two weeks ago I went on the patch. That let me cut back from one and a half to tho packs a day to six smokes a day. Two days ago I was able to shed those six a day. I hope to be off the patches in another month or so. We will see how it goes but so far so good. I really hope that I don't become the same kind of pain in the neck jerk to other smokers that so many others have become after they quit.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

To all of you:

You've been having some great successes...Keep up the good work! You CAN do this!!!
Here is a little magic potion that I whipped up to help you to get through your toughest times! 
:wizard:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Not only are we seeing great successes on this thread, we are inspiring people to try again or to try for the first time to quit smoking.

Did you know about this? A free smartphone app that can help you track your cravings and moods, monitor your progress toward achieving smokefree milestones, identify your smoking triggers, and upload personalized "pick me ups" and reminders to use during challenging times to help you successfully become and stay smokefree.


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Feb 21, 2014)

farmerted said:


> I went to the Dr. and asked if he could prescribe me chantix or something similar, he basically laughed in my face and called me a girly man. I quit the next week, cold turkey.


Sounds like a jerk of a doctor? Sounds like one not to see anymore.

I tried many a times but could not quite until I used Zyban.


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Feb 21, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Two weeks ago I went on the patch. That let me cut back from one and a half to tho packs a day to six smokes a day. Two days ago I was able to shed those six a day. I hope to be off the patches in another month or so. We will see how it goes but so far so good. I really hope that I don't become the same kind of pain in the neck jerk to other smokers that so many others have become after they quit.


You should never smoke while on the patch. It could kill you.

One liquid drop of nicotine on the skin will kill a human. It is a very strong chemical.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lucky S Ranch said:


> You should never smoke while on the patch. It could kill you.
> 
> One liquid drop of nicotine on the skin will kill a human. It is a very strong chemical.


I have heard the same thing about smoking without the patch too.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been smoke free for 101 days.....:banana:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Stopping by to see how all of you are doing and to encourage some others to quit smoking as well.

Don't be afraid to offer suggestions. What works for one, may not work for the other (just like weight loss). The end result is the goal--living healthier!

I read recently about someone who got up and cleaned something in the house whenever they got an urge--ended up with a spotless home. Same with brushing teeth and then drinking water. You will end up with the whitest teeth! 

It is very interesting that many of these tips apply to living healthfully/losing weight. The mind is a very big "muscle that we have to move in the direction we want to go. Sometimes that means tricking our mind!

What about visualization exercises for motivation? Imagine all the oxygen you now get by not smoking. See yourself moving around faster, easier and without being winded..... Any others??? Please check in.....


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Success. Finally


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

155 days, 9 hours, 31 minutes and 23 seconds smoke free.
6216 cigarettes not smoked.
$1,550.00 and 1 month, 17 days, 11 hours of your life saved.

5 months and 5 days quit...Occasionally I will get the urge but then I pick up my Symbicort and look at the box and remind myself that I wouldnt have to take it if I hadnt smoke all those years. I am blessed and thank the Lord that I am an ex-smoker~ :happy: Just take one day at a time. I am now working on loosing the weight and eating healthier.. I was a smoker for 45 yrs and thought I could never be or cope without a cigarette.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Wonderful news Kasilofhome and Countrifried! Thanks for sharing and I hope you will visit this thread and encourage others to take back their lives and pocketbooks.

I'd like to know how you are feeling now? Able to exercise/work more? Have you taken it to the next level of getting in shape? Eating healthfully? Emotional health?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

"You know that smoking is bad for your body, but what you may not know is how good it is for your body to quit smoking and that the longer you go without smoking the healthier your body becomes. Our latest video, âQuitting Smoking Timelineâ, shows you just how fast your body can recover â even from years of smoking related damage."

http://www.quitsmoking.com/content/quitting-smoking-timeline


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> I was a smoker for 45 yrs and thought I could never be or cope without a cigarette.


Same here, but not only CAN I quit, I am doing it wonderfully!!

Your Quit Date is: 11/25/2005 

Time Smoke-Free: 3153 days, 9 hours, 26 minutes and 52 seconds 


Cigarettes NOT smoked: 78835

Lifetime Saved: 20 months, 2 days, 5 hours

Money Saved: $9,459.00


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel good now that I have quit smoking....but I tell ya this 5th month has been a booger as far as cravings. (the worst it has been since I quit) I have even dreamed a couple of times that I started back--one dream I had 3 unopen packs in my pockets..lol I have been doing a lot of canning and I think that is what is causing the urges because while my stuff would be processing the old me would go outside and smoke...so now I just try to find other things to do while the canner is working. Now if quit eating would be as easy...lol

Congrats Flowergurl


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations Flowergirl:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Now, what can we suggest to Countrifried to keep her on the path to healthfulness?

-Put a picture of a healthy activity you plan to do that smoking might have prevented (learn to paddleboard, go hiking, skiing, etc..) and look at the picture while you are processing.

--Suck on a tootsie roll while processing.

--Drink 8 oz of ice water to clear your palate.

--Brush and floss your teeth--do an awesome job of it

--10 minute exercise video in the next room (I post a lot of these on the tightwad tips thread)

Anyone else?


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi everybody. I'm celebrating my one year anniversary - July 15, 2013. I quit that day because I went into the hospital to have my knee replaced. I knew I wouldn't get a better kick-in-the-butt than this so away we went! I've never looked back. Never been tempted, well.... maybe once or twice, but I know now what the triggers are..... I smoked for 30 some years and enjoyed 2 cigs on the drive to work and back, drinking coffee in the morning with the paper, after eating etc... NO MORE... I love the fact that my voice sounds like a woman again, I can breathe, food tastes good.... oh, the big but.... I have gained 8500 pounds so that's my next battle... But since I've retired, no more cigs on the way to work, but I have to keep myself busy and on and on....... Good luck to all who quitting, be strong, you can do it.. Take care, Reb


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Countryfied and Kasilofhome,
I've been off the cigs since 2005. I can tell you that I _stillget cravings once in awhile, but they're only fleeting. You know what really helps to keep me on the straight and narrow? When I'm out and about and see all those folks standing outside of stores, or other places of business having a smoke. I'm reminded all over again how great it feels not to be a slave to those awful nasty things anymore. And when I'm around a smoker and that smell almost makes me feel a little sick in my stomach, I can't help but think "Oh my gosh, I used to stink like that. YUCK!" 
DH and I went thru the whole house after I quit and washed all the walls, windows, curtains, bedding, clothes, and it was amazing to see the brown gunk that came off everything. It wasn't hard to imagine what my lungs must have looked like. Ick. I thank God that I haven't had any problems with my lungs, at least not yet. My dh never smoked in the house or car or anywhere around me ever again after I quit. He quit too a few years ago, but sadly he has copd now and has to use the Symbicort too 
Anyway, all of that to tell you it does get better. Just keep reminding yourself that you are NOT a smoker anymore  I will pray for your success._


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

How are we doing with your smoking cessation? Is there anyone who will tell how it feels on the other side of quitting.

Being in the best health you can be will protect you from viruses and cancer. Some think there is a link between viruses and cancer. Here is a little bit of inspiration to help you consider stopping smoking:
"In an older but still relevant study published in the 1983 edition of the Medical Journal of Australia, immune system markers in 35 smokers were analyzed before they quit smoking and then again three months after they had quit. Compared with a control group who continued to smoke, the ex-smokers had significant, positive changes in many measurements of their immune systems. Smoking and using tobacco products contributes to a host of health problems, and this is one more you can add to your list for reasons to quit."


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just finished 8 months quit and doing good...I have dreams occasionally that I started back and it is so nice to wake up and realize I havent. Since canning is through for now I am not having as near as many cravings for one.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

You're doing great Countryfied! Let's celebrate!:buds:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've not smoked since May.. I am still vaping, but I'm down to something like 2.5mg... I've just been working down less and less. 

It's been pretty amazing to get up in the morning and not have a crave for a smoke before my feet hit the floor, and I don't pick up my vape smoke either... at least not until the coffee is poured... 

I hope to maybe be done vaping by the end of the year... I'm not setting any goals, I'm just doing this at a pace that's tolerable to me. People can smoke around me and I have no issue with it, other than at times I realize how bad it stinks...


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mickey said:


> You're doing great Countryfied! Let's celebrate!:buds:


Did you bring the cold stuff.....:icecream:

Congrats SS


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

countryfied2011 said:


> Did you bring the cold stuff.....:icecream:
> 
> Congrats SS


You can have whichever cold stuff you want! :thumb: lol


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

One Year Anniversary Today-----:nanner: I cant believe I made 1 yr without smoking. I have to confess, I have smoked a couple of times in my dreams.:happy2:

I am now on a weight loss program. I started at 237lbs Dec 12, 2014 and I am now at 216 lbs and hope to be at 160 by July or before.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Woo-hoo, awesome job!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

WhooHoo Countryfied! Another great reason to celebrate! We no longer have to say "you can do it", but instead can say "you have done it!" It's such a wonderful feeling not to be a slave to cigarettes anymore isn't it. :nanner:

I think your dh needs to take you out for a special dinner


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks yall....it does feel good not being a slave to them anymore. It is so funny we can be going down the road and I can smell one when someone passes by in a car and they are smoking.

I love the fact that when I leave home I dont have to worry anymore whether I left a cigarette going and burn the house down. I dont have to go outside anymore to smoke.

Quitting smoking has helped me to realize that I have an addiction to sugar also and I am working on dropping that habit also.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to laugh when someone mentioned smoking in their dreams. I will be smoke free for 1 year in a couple of weeks and dreamed the other night that I was just smoking up a storm all night.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

A great big congratulations to you too ejagno! Here's a celebration for you as well :buds:


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

ejagno said:


> I had to laugh when someone mentioned smoking in their dreams. I will be smoke free for 1 year in a couple of weeks and dreamed the other night that I was just smoking up a storm all night.


Isnt so nice to wake up and realize that it was just a dream. One night I dreamed i had 3 packs of cigs...one in the back pocket, and one in each pocket in front of my jeans....

Congrats on your anniversary too:nanner:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations to all of you who have quit for some time! What is your next health goal? Learn to swim? Run a 5k? bike riding? Healthier eating?


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

For those quitting: Think of reinforcers and motivators like at seaworld. The reinforcer is a whistle that humans can't hear that is blown when a task is done. The fish they feed the dolphins is the motivator.

For instance, everyday you don't smoke, you put a quarter in the jar. After a week of not smoking you buy lottery tickets with whatever you have in the jar. 

Or Put a sticker on a calendar and after one month, get a pedicure, go for a hike somewhere beautiful.


----------

